# Rain gear



## bobmac (Dec 23, 2011)

Played today hoping we'd miss the rain but annoyingly the forecast was right. Didn't really stop all the way round.
Got changed afterwards and was bone dry underneath. 

So a big 10/10 for the 

Proquip Hydratech jacket and trousers

Light, quiet and very wateerproof.
Canged out of my shoes and again, everything dry
FJ  AQLs

Just goes to show you dont need to spend a fortune to keep dry on the golf course.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2011)

Agreed Bob.
My Impermalite jacket and Proquip troos - which survived RC Friday -  never fail and cost me a little over 100 notes between them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2011)

I got the Proquip silk touch suit from Clubhouse golf about three years ago and it has never let me down even in the heaviest rain. Similarly I never have a problem with any FJ shoe.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 23, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Played today hoping we'd miss the rain but annoyingly the forecast was right. Didn't really stop all the way round.
Got changed afterwards and was bone dry underneath. 

So a big 10/10 for the 

Proquip Hydratech jacket and trousers

Light, quiet and very wateerproof.
Canged out of my shoes and again, everything dry
FJ  AQLs

Just goes to show you dont need to spend a fortune to keep dry on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you play? It was biblical in parts of Lincolnshire this afternoon!


----------



## ohrly (Dec 23, 2011)

cant beat some galvins imo, never fail!!! but a little more pricey


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 24, 2011)

Another big proquip fan here.


----------



## Andy (Dec 24, 2011)

Not long bought a Cross suit. Really good with stylish cut. Cheap as chips as well.

Cant disregard GG also. They are also great.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have Sunderland goretex trousers, and a stretchy Nike short sleeved rain top. Can play in anything, and I'll be bone dry. With wet feet.

I don't think I have ever had a pair of truly waterproof shoes. It doesn't help that my socks seem to wick water in, but my socks always end up a bit wet along the inside edge.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't think I've ever had a rainsuit which has kept me 100% dry. My Sunice jacket is still waterproof after about 7 years but the trousers are crap. My GG stuff was dire, my first Cross jacket was awesome but again the trousers were dire. My second Cross jacket was poor and my UA storm pants again poo! 

Now onto Adidas Climaproof Storm gear but not worn them in the rain.

Shoes wise, my Puma's have been amazing. Touch wood.


----------

